# CoDeSys v3.4 Export von PLCopen XML (TC6)



## Bodo Koch (18 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt die Version v3.4 herunter geladen und versuche nun ein einfaches Beispiel nach PLCopen XML zu exportieren. Von der Benutzerführung geht es auch, und die FAQ sagt auch dass es geht, aber ich bekomme die Meldung:_"Die Implementierungssprache dieses Eintrags wird nicht unterstützt. Ein leerer ST-Block wird statt dessen importiert."
_​Ich habe aber einen einfachen Funktionsblock gebaut, der sowohl in AWL als auch in KontaktPlan darstell bar ist. Das sollte doch gehen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit und kann mir helfen?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------

